
Ask HN: What do you use to track application knowledge? - fluffybunnyfeet
When developing applications, there are always artifacts involved: requirements docs, contact sheets, the code itself, diagrams, charts, etc.  How do your projects keep these artifacts organized?  File shares?  Sharepoint?  SCM?
======
fluffybunnyfeet
Nobody uses anything, huh?

